

Ask HN: Are you using Indinero? - rumpelstiltskin

We're trying to decide b/w: a) using quickbooks or b) using indinero and giving our CPA access to our account and having him categorize our transactions and export them to his quickbooks.<p>Has anyone used both? What are the main points to keep in mind?
======
jlm382
This is Jessica from inDinero -- happy to give you a complete picture on what
the ideal choice is.

For small businesses (where it's just you and possibly a few employees), they
typically use inDinero exclusively b/c they don't have complex needs.

For larger businesses (more than a few employees), we actually see a few
customers on both inDinero and QuickBooks simultaneously, where the business
owner will use inDinero, but they'll also have an accountant on QuickBooks.

In any case, it completely depends on what you're looking for. Accounting
software like QuickBooks was built with accountants in mind, so many of our
customers are converts. Feel free to email ceo [at] inDinero.com, and we'd be
happy to give you the complete low-down.

------
andrewljohnson
Try mint.com too.

~~~
rumpelstiltskin
As a replacement for indinero? I was planning on using it for my personal
finances and indinero for business finances.

~~~
alttab
Indinero seems most like a cash-flow and cash-flow projection monitor.

If you need to keep a business' finances in order, prepare for tax allocation,
keep track of P.Os, etc, InDinero may be a piece of the puzzle.

As you've stated you have a CPA who prepares your financial statements (I'm
assuming). They use Quickbooks so anything that doesn't export to that is kind
of a waste.

Indinero, Less Accounting, Xero, there are a lot of products out there that
claim to do business accounting easily. Mint.com works very well too - the
question is does Indinero have the feature set you need at the price you want?

